# 60" x12" Red cedar slab Wildlife scenes



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Due to the limited size of my CNC, this was cut in 3 parts. Pics are when just off machine. I still have to do sanding and cleaning up before staining and finish. Total time was 27hrs. Depth of cut was 22mm. Plan is to mount this above a doorway in log cabin.
I will come back with pics when finished.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice wood!!

You really do need a bigger better machine.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks great Dan . Can’t wait to have a running machine someday


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Sanded, stained, finished now waiting for it to dry. Phone pics just don't do it justice.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow. That's mighty purty Dan. Did you cut each scene separately, then move the piece over to cut the next, or is you CNC large enough to do all at once?


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

DesertRatTom said:


> Wow. That's mighty purty Dan. Did you cut each scene separately, then move the piece over to cut the next, or is you CNC large enough to do all at once?


Yes I cut it in 3 separate operations.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The stain certainly brought out some nice detail . Very nice piece Dan


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

+1 Very accurately put previously,& a story told in each beautiful piece.....Jamesjj777746


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW!! that is really nice Dan. well done all around...


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

well done , takes time on the cnc...I recognize the files , from the Gaspe Quebec


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The finish really helped bring out the detail in the carvings. Is that doorway you are haning this above have double doors or will it extend past both sides?


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> The finish really helped bring out the detail in the carvings. Is that doorway you are haning this above have double doors or will it extend past both sides?


It is a 60" opening between two rooms. There are no actual doors.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> The finish really helped bring out the detail in the carvings. Is that doorway you are haning this above have double doors or will it extend past both sides?


It is a 60" wide opening between two rooms. There are no actual doors.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks nice! Never would have thought of staining red cedar, but I like the look. What color stain did you use?


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

beltramidave said:


> Looks nice! Never would have thought of staining red cedar, but I like the look. What color stain did you use?


I used this stain. The slab is red cedar.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Sir, you are very talented and the work you show, allows one to know you also have imagination. I do think with a larger machine, your talents would show up even more so. You do fine, beautiful and detailed work.


----------

